# Poljot On Qvc



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Anyone see the Poljot hour on QVC tonight? What did you think?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

GaryH said:


> H
> 
> What did you think?


Fell a sleep










As usual over priced and a lot of "poetic licence"









Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Fell a sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly dropped my cup when I saw the prices.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Remember they are Poljot International pieces and not just Poljot - (kettle, fish, different)

Its been discussed here before ad nauseum

Though the concensus is still that QVC are way overpriced .... you can get Poljot International pieces on the net for much less


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I caught the end of a Vostok Europe hour on one of the other shopping channels the other night.

Prices were virtually double what Roy sells them at.


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone see the Poljot hour on QVC tonight? What did you think?
> 
> ...


Hi gary yes i seen that i tend to agree with others a bit over priced on qvc, but it didnt stop me buying the gagarin commemorative watch the wife nearly fell over when i told her how much it was.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Derek,

Well done. The Gagarin was my favourite and I would've got one if I had the cash. The half glass back and engraving on the back of the case were great.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Derek,
> 
> Well done. The Gagarin was my favourite and I would've got one if I had the cash. The half glass back and engraving on the back of the case were great.
> 
> ...


cheers gary it's a class watch got it on now just got into the poljot bug few years ago cant get enough of them


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Please excuse a novice, but what is QVC?

Very curious!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's one of those awful shopping channels on Sky \ Digital TV







I've only seen it a couple of times myself, that's enough trust me


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

yes you said it in one Phil i only look at it when poljot is on there most of it is rubbish most of the time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

QVC is the best one, have a look at some of the others they are just dire!

Bid up TV keep getting those awful fugly Ingersolls with the "diamond" bezels o in


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just out of intetrest







Is Price drop still on , if it is now that's bad


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Just out of intetrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it still is Phil.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

QVC are quite good to deal with, my 710 has had a few things.....at least you can always send things back....they never question it.

If you think QVC prices are OTT, you shouild check-out the official dealers website in London

Roger


----------

